# HELP! Driver side "open door light" wont turn off!



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

ok, so im not a complete moron, i know what youre thinking. yes i push in the door switch, the light still stays on, but the main center console light <the one on the headliner> goes off when i push the driver side switch in, so the switch apparently does work. with the drivers side door completely shut, and the passenger door open, i trip the switch, the passenger side panel light goes off and so does the main headliner light just like with the drivers side door tripped but yet the drivers side door panel light is still on, very confused, not good with electrical problems, please lend your knowledge! ive checked every door that i can think of, any electrical inside that may be on...it keeps draining my battery... as a quick solution if all else fails can i just disconnect those wires? would it stop sending the light power if i did that? any solutions are much appreciated! thanks very much!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

z31nut said:


> ok, so im not a complete moron, i know what youre thinking. yes i push in the door switch, the light still stays on, but the main center console light <the one on the headliner> goes off when i push the driver side switch in, so the switch apparently does work. with the drivers side door completely shut, and the passenger door open, i trip the switch, the passenger side panel light goes off and so does the main headliner light just like with the drivers side door tripped but yet the drivers side door panel light is still on, very confused, not good with electrical problems, please lend your knowledge! ive checked every door that i can think of, any electrical inside that may be on...it keeps draining my battery... as a quick solution if all else fails can i just disconnect those wires? would it stop sending the light power if i did that? any solutions are much appreciated! thanks very much!


Sounds like you need to replace the switch on the drivers side door or make sure there is full contact with the switch and connector.


----------



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

sweet, ill start calling around for that part right now, sounds like a good place to start.... in the mean time, would disconnecting the wires on the back of the light solve my problem of that light draining my battery?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

z31nut said:


> sweet, ill start calling around for that part right now, sounds like a good place to start.... in the mean time, would disconnecting the wires on the back of the light solve my problem of that light draining my battery?


Here is one more thing, try and disconnect the battery and see if this helps? Sometimes the relay get stuck and resetting it helps. If that doesn't not work then disconnect the connector to the door switch.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

For the time being, why dont you disconnect the switch so that you dont drain the battery completely until you get a new switch.
I unfortunetly learned that from experience one night at 2am trying to find someone to jump my car in downtown cleveland. sheesh


----------



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

0341TODD said:


> For the time being, why dont you disconnect the switch so that you dont drain the battery completely until you get a new switch.
> I unfortunetly learned that from experience one night at 2am trying to find someone to jump my car in downtown cleveland. sheesh


yea, i actually haven't tried to jump start it yet. but if disconecting it keeps it from draining the battery ill probably just leave it like that, dont really need that little light anyway..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Exactly, so leave it like that until you get a new one.....youre all set bud


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

or remove the lightbulb. . . .


----------

